
What Google isn't telling us about its AI demo - doener
https://www.axios.com/google-ai-demo-questions-9a57afad-9854-41da-b6e2-5e55b619283e.html
======
lern_too_spel
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-18/google-s-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-18/google-
s-duplex-ai-robot-will-warn-that-calls-are-recorded)

"One of the people familiar with the situation said Google edited some of the
recordings to protect the identity of the businesses involved. Although one of
the locations was tracked down by tech news site Mashable."

Previous discussion:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=What%20Google%20isn%27t%20tell...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=What%20Google%20isn%27t%20telling%20us%20about%20its%20AI%20demo&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
thatgerhard
It's obvious that this is a proof on concept thing.. It's like tesla selling
cars months in advance based in a render..

------
jacksmith21006
Google indicates start testing in real world this summer.

Not sure why there is any doubt on it being real.

The voice aspect with wavenet already available in beta.

